# Gentoo con LiveCD Knoppix

## wolf3d

Nota: editato il titolo su richiesta di gutter

***********************************************

Avete mai installato Gentoo con LiveCD Knoppix ?

Una volta ho seguito questa guida, voi? 

esperienze, impressioni commenti

^^

************************************************

questo è il post originale

post versione 0.7-rc1

```
SUBJECT: [emule] file .part met compatibilità win / linux

Ciao a tutti ^^

Stavo discutendo con un mio amico che ha 2 pc

su uno tiene fisso windows, sull'altro è indeciso se provare linux

mi ha detto: 

[quote]

Se i .part e met di emule (gli incompleti) sono compatibili allora installiamo subito gentoo con knoppix

[/quote]

ne sapete qualcosa o perlomeno dove cercare info :?: 

ciaooo :twisted:
```

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ^^
> 
> Stavo discutendo con un mio amico che ha 2 pc
> 
> su uno tiene fisso windows, sull'altro è indeciso se provare linux
> ...

 

IMHO sono compatibili  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## wolf3d

ho postato anche qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347309.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/random:
> 
> Yeah they work just fine with aMule. I used to shuffle my .part files back and forth. Just make sure the kernel has NTFS/FAT32 read support and he can mount his Windows partition and copy the files to ~/.aMule/Temp

 

la vedo dura spostare tutti i fille.... devo farlo per forza su una partizione di tipo linux? 

scrivere su fat32 è pericoloso? (o almeno così sapevo)

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, non è pericoloso scrivere sui fat. lo è sull'ntfs, anche se sembra che un minimo di supporto adesso ci sia. però molto limitato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_aMule-it#Posso_usare_i_file_e_le_impostazioni_di_eMule_e_viceversa?

Comunque esiste anche amule per windows

----------

## lavish

Che diamine c'entra il sondaggio che il topic?  :Shocked: 

----------

## wolf3d

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che diamine c'entra il sondaggio che il topic? 

 

nel primo messaggio spiegavo come sto tentando di convertire un amico.. solo che lui usa una macchina per giocare e una per emule..  :Rolling Eyes: 

e gentoo la metterebbe solo sulla macchina "mulo" (da qui le domande per la compatibilità)

il metodo di installazione sarebbe tramite knoppix (così si ambienta un pò con shell e kde) da qui è nata l'idea del sondaggio.. giusto per vivacizzare il topic 

 :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao a tutti ^^
> 
> Stavo discutendo con un mio amico che ha 2 pc
> 
> su uno tiene fisso windows, sull'altro è indeciso se provare linux 

 

E da questo si doveva capire che ti riferisci a lui?  :Laughing: 

Comunque IMHO ha zero senso quello che hai fatto  :Wink: 

Per il resto non posso che quotare quanto detto da fedeliallalinea

----------

## wolf3d

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Comunque IMHO ha zero senso quello che hai fatto 

 

beh forse non mi sono spiegato bene ma neanche tu.. quello che ho fatto... a COSA ti riferisci?  :Question: 

----------

## lavish

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> beh forse non mi sono spiegato bene ma neanche tu.. quello che ho fatto... a COSA ti riferisci? 

 

Sì non hai torto  :Wink:  Mi riferivo al sondaggio comunque

----------

## wolf3d

ok.. la prox volta farò il poll separato  :Wink: 

ora cerco come fare per montare hd e chiavette usb che nn l'ho mai fatto...

----------

## gutter

Per favore cambia il titolo del thread con qualcosa di inerente al sondaggio.

----------

## wolf3d

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per favore cambia il titolo del thread con qualcosa di inerente al sondaggio.

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## silian87

Io ho usato il live cd di knoppix spesso perche' era la cosa piu' aggiornata che avevo (tipo la 3.2...)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Da quando ho gentoo non scarico piu' CD, e tantomeno li masterizzo... anzi... sara' meglio che mi masterizzo un boot minimal 2005... ma solo perche' il kernel e' piu' agigornato  :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

io ho usato knoppix solo in casi estremi, ovvero quando non avevo il livecd, mi sembra una buona alternativa...ma cmq solo un alternativa

----------

## RenfildDust

No, ma una volta avevo un modem USB che aveva bisogno di una distro funzionante per essere usato (drivers ecc) e ho suato Slak  :Confused: 

----------

